# Male gloden in Clare Michigan Shelter



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

*Male Golden in Clare Michigan Shelter*

It’s to soon since Baileys passing to get another Golden, but it can’t stop me from looking.
Thought I would post a picture of this guy in the Clare Animal Shelter to give him a better shot.

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10475556


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

Hope someone adopts him soon


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Maybe you are supposed to be looking 

((hugs))


He is one handsome looking golden!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Can someone notify a local rescue group about this guy?


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

hope this guy finds a home...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Has anyone contacted the local rescues?


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

He sure is a handsome looking boy! It says he is a stray, I hope his owners can be found. I have to laugh at his fluffy feet...that's what Biscuit's looked like until I trimmed them this morning....LOL


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I have a call in regarding Rusty. I'm about an hour and a half from him.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is a handsome boy and hope her gets his furever home.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> I have a call in regarding Rusty. I'm about an hour and a half from him.


I'm running off to work. How did your call go? Any updates? I have training today, so I won't be around until after 2:00. I sure hope you can help him!


----------

